# Cat sounds like crying baby...



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

the past night Lola has awoken me due to she sounds like a baby crying. what is this about? She is a 2yrs and neuterd.


----------



## mandolihn (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the same with my six year old cat. Only when I look to see what's going on, she always has one of my socks in her mouth. First time i thought she was choking, but when she saw I was looking, she dropped it and looked at me like I was the crazy one.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They want to play. Nutmeg does it every night if I don't play with her before bed.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

My Zoe made this sound as well. It was the first and only evidence I've ever had that cats engage in pretend play. She was very obviously after years of observing her pretending that her "babies" (beanie baby toys) were crying.

It was so real that once when I had an out of town guest visiting overnight (so she'd been here a couple days and knew there wasn't a baby in the apartment) and we were sitting on the balcony when Zoe started up. OMG my friend was so freaked out and disturbed. She was insistent that there must be a baby in the apartment! Thankfully Zoe did it again later in the day while we were all inside.


----------



## marti (Jul 24, 2011)

Mimi crys like a baby too at night


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

I wasn't sure what it was all about as we never heard her until the past two days! lol. VERY realistic


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

My rescue cat "Jess" who is also 2 yrs old, has been crying at least once every night for the past week, being as she hasn't as yet been neutered (I wanted her to settle in before rushing her off for the operation) at first I thought perhaps she was in season but after educating myself a little on female cats via the internet I have ruled that out, then (even though she has 10 wk old Dennis who is one of her kittens living with her) I thought perhaps she was missing and calling for her other kittens... 

BUT, I believe she is crying simply to be petted and played with, maybe she gets lonely... Once I'm up though she turns into a little purr machine and demands to have some play time, which is cute but quite exhausting when the alarm goes off to get up for work just a couple of hours later!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Can't help you with the crying but Lola is stunning, I'd like more pictures please.
My Samantha was a Blue Torbie Maine **** and her sister was a Tortie so I've very partial to the Party Girls.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy makes that sound in the morning when he's playing with his favorite mouse and wants me to join in, of course the first few times he did it -I jumped out of bed thinking something was seriously wrong with him, it is now a morning ritual.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Can't help you with the crying but Lola is stunning, I'd like more pictures please.
> My Samantha was a Blue Torbie Maine **** and her sister was a Tortie so I've very partial to the Party Girls.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous, I bet she knows it too.
Samantha certainly did, my ex called her "Her Royal Beastliness"


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

cooncatbob said:


> Samantha certainly did, my ex called her "Her Royal Beastliness"


And I'm sure Samantha had "cute" little nicknames for your ex that she meowed in your ear. LOL!! Royal Beastliness my behind! Samantha looked like the perfect angel.


----------

